# FAQ: utiliser un disque dur pour installer rapidement Mac OS X



## macinside (1 Mars 2008)

Ce soir chérie tu ne me vois pas, je masterise !
Voici un tuto qui sera très utilise pour tout ceux qui passent leur temps à faire des installations système. Allons-y...

1) le matériel nécessaire :

- vos disques d'installation système 
- un disque dur firewire et/ou USB2 de qualité (capable de démarrer en firewire et en USB2)
- un câble firewire ou USB 
- du temps





Rappel  : Une machine PowerPC ne démarre qu'en firewire, une machine Intel en firewire et USB ! Ce tuto est aussi bien réalisable sous Mac OS X.4 (tiger) et Mac OS X.5 (leopard). Il faudra recommencer les étapes 5 et 6 autant de fois qu'il y aura de disques d'installation nécessaires pour votre machine

2) Si le mac est allumé, redémarrez le ! En effet, on va se servir d'Utilitaire de disque qui semble ne pas aimer certaines manipulations sans redémarrage.

3) Insérez votre CD/DVD d'installation et branchez votre disque dur externe à votre Mac puis lancez "Utilitaire de disque" (/Applications/Utilitaires/)




4) Votre disque dur externe apparaît dans la liste à gauche, choisissez le puis cliquez sur l'onglet "partitionner". Créez autant de partitions nécessaires que vous allez avoir de disques d'installation (bien sur elles doivent avoir la même taille que vos disques d'installation). Faire toutes vos partitions au format "Mac OS étendu journalisé"




Très important, après avoir défini vos partitions, pensez à vérifier dans format que :

-"Tableau de partition GUID" est choisi pour une machine Intel

-"Carte de partition Apple" est choisi pour une machine PowerPC

Si vous essayez de créer un tableau de partition GUID sur une machine PowerPC vous aurez sûrement un message d'erreur, idem si vous faites une "carte de partition Apple" sur une machine Intel !




Faites "Appliquer" et votre disque est prêt !




5) Choisissez dans la liste votre DVD d'installation, puis cliquez sur "Nouvelle image", choisissez la destination sur votre *disque dur interne*, avec les options "maître cd/dvd" et aucun chiffrement puis enregistrer, une fois que vous avez créé toutes vos images disques redémarrez votre mac ! (sinon vous risquez des messages d'erreur pour la suite !)




6) Maintenant dans la liste de gauche des images disques doivent être listées, choisissez votre disque dur externe puis "Restaurer", glissez l'image disque de source dans "Source" et votre partition à restaurer dans "Destination" puis enfin lancez la restauration en cliquant sur "Restaurer" et laissez vide la case "Effacer la destination"




7) Une fois que vous avez restauré chaque partition vous avez donc dans la main un disque d'installation ultra rapide, sur lequel rien ne vous empêche d'avoir créé une partition qui recevra un système minimum pour diagnostiquer une machine ou bien encore votre DVD de Techtool pour tester vos machine et autres disques durs. Pensez aussi à renommer après coup vos partitions avec le même nom que vos disques.

* Note importante avec le DVD de Leopard : si vous avez restauré votre DVD via une machine PowerPC sur un disque en "carte de partition Apple " (étape 4), vous aurez une surprise : vous pourrez installer ce Leopard sur une machine PowerPC et Intel ! Cela ne marche pas si vous l'avez restauré en "Tableau de partition GUID" via une machine Intel !
*
Enjoy ! 

PS : On me signale dans mon oreillette que c'est la solution la plus rapide pour réinstaller un macbook air&#8230; (DJ)


----------

